

Crawling the World Wild Web - jahan
http://www.deepminds.co/crawling.php?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=crawling&utm_campaign=pagepromotion

======
jahan
In this post we discuss some of the existing technologies for scraping and
parsing web pages. We also talk about some of the challenges developers may
encounter while scraping dynamic web pages.

